# Allowances in Afghanistan



## Redneck052 (15 Mar 2011)

I understand that troops are getting Hardship and Risk Allowances in theater

I was just wondering what the base rate for these allowances are.  Say the combined total per month  for the different levels.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (15 Mar 2011)

Google is your friend. Go search the link - http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dgcb-dgras/pd/db-as/dhrc-eng.asp


----------



## Navalsnpr (15 Mar 2011)

Now if we could get a google application for the DIN!!


----------



## PuckChaser (15 Mar 2011)

Navalsnipr said:
			
		

> Now if we could get a google application for the DIN!!



Hopefully it'll replace that awful DIN search engine.


----------

